# Narrow Gauge Convention Cancelled



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have not heard and are interested, the 40th national narrow gauge convention has just posted it is cancelled.


http://40nngc.com/


A really bad year.


----------



## marwen (Jun 11, 2020)

This is the worst year every.


----------

